
The BBC’s top male star is paid 4 times as much as its top female star - urahara
https://qz.com/1033273/chris-evans-and-claudia-winkleman-bbc-pay-controversy-reveals-big-gender-gap/
======
Boothroid
It's interesting to see the media close ranks and point to the gender angle.
What about the fact that they are all paid too damn much! OTOH, it's nice to
see the PC police with egg on their faces.

